# Keeanu Reeves to play Spike in Cowboy Bebop LAM



## Superrazien (Jul 31, 2008)

Its still a technically a rumor but it comes from a reliable source.

I don't think Reeves is a bad choice it could of certainly been worse.

I just they cast Bruce Willis for Jet.


----------



## Gooba (Jul 31, 2008)

I predict epic amount of rage from this... unless Spike is supposed to say "Whoa" a lot.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 31, 2008)

I couldn't think of very many actors worse than him to play Spike. Even Samuel L. Jackson would've been a better choice.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 31, 2008)

In before NerdRage.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 31, 2008)

Keanu needs to grow a lot of hair for that role.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 31, 2008)

Aw, no director yet? I was mostly curious about that actually. I think Keanu Reeves' body build works. Not so sure about personality type considering how he usually plays his roles. Still, I don't think it could be thatttt terrible /unwarranted optimism.


CrazyMoronX said:


> Even Samuel L. Jackson would've been a better choice.


I approve.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 31, 2008)

I guess I could see him working out, to an extent. Let's try to stay hopeful, I guess.


----------



## Felt (Jul 31, 2008)

all hopes of this being good have now faded


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 31, 2008)

Keanu Reeves is too calm and unexpressive, Spike is calm but have that lazy and "i dont give a damn" attitude and i dont now if Keanu Reeves can perform that well, screw it even Ben Affleck could do it better!


----------



## Zaru (Jul 31, 2008)

At first I was like "what's with all the keanu hate", then I thought about how he could do Spike's facial expressions and realized the problem


----------



## Felt (Jul 31, 2008)

also he's too famous, the film needs an up and coming actor who won't steal the focus away from the film.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 31, 2008)

Yeah, like Will Smith


----------



## Felt (Jul 31, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Yeah, like Will Smith


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 31, 2008)

will smith > keanu reeves


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jul 31, 2008)

Spike should be played by Christian Bale.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 31, 2008)

Keanu Reeves can't act for shit.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 31, 2008)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Keanu Reeves is too calm and unexpressive, Spike is calm but have that lazy and "i dont give a damn" attitude and i dont now if Keanu Reeves can perform that well, screw it even Ben Affleck could do it better!



While i don't think Keanu reeves is the best choice. Ben Affleck should quit acting all together. Don't mention that fool.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 31, 2008)

Hollie said:


> also he's too famous, the film needs an up and coming actor who won't steal the focus away from the film.



Agreed. I think they got him more for the looks as well...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 31, 2008)

Yeah, Christian Bale should play the role of everything, IMO. Maybe Robert Downey Jr. could be someone in this, too.


----------



## HEATAQUA (Jul 31, 2008)

I think that Johnny Depp should play Spike


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 31, 2008)

This is probably the closest movie news has ever come to making me cry. This has to be the worst joke ever.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 31, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> This is probably the closest movie news has ever come to making me cry. This has to be the worst joke ever.


Or the best joke ever, hm?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 31, 2008)

isn't keanu..emotionless? if you watch his movie you see he always talk in that low voice and his facial expressions are always the same


----------



## Bender (Jul 31, 2008)

Aaaaaah oh the fail this film will be


----------



## escamoh (Jul 31, 2008)

he's not suited for this role at all.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 31, 2008)

Tangent: I wish people would stop fellating the same 3 actors. Johnny Depp = since when was he considered such a prolific actor? Christian Bale = in fucking everything. Will Smith = give this guy's wallet a break; stop dumping all of your money into it.

On-topic:


----------



## Auron (Jul 31, 2008)

Keanu Reeves can't act for shit.  He's like the worst big name actor.  He's lucky his char in the matrix fit his personality perfectly otherwise his career would prolly have been a bust.


----------



## Supa Swag (Jul 31, 2008)

....hahahahaahhahahahahaHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA....


...hah?

...


----------



## djttyme (Jul 31, 2008)

nope. cant see it, but hopefully keanu reeves can prove us all wrong!


----------



## ~Flippy (Jul 31, 2008)

LOL Samuel L Jackson as Spike. I'd pay.


----------



## ez (Jul 31, 2008)

this definitely can't be good for the movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 31, 2008)

Actually, I think its okay casting. I can kind of see it.

Not the best choice, but a decent one........

I'm not really sure who I would think would make a good Spike.........


----------



## Amaretti (Jul 31, 2008)

The big issue is that Spike has a sense of humour, and Reeves doesn't. You'd get more emoting out of a teaspoon than that guy.

It would be nice if, just occasionally, studios grew the balls to take a chance on an unknown who was actually suited to the role than try to smush a famous face into it. Pulling power shouldn't compromise the entire film by hiring the wrong guy. At the end of the day, I'd rather have a film that attracted a smaller audience and was cast beautifully than a film that attracted enormous crowds and then flops spectacularly because the actors can't carry it off.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 31, 2008)

Amaretti said:


> At the end of the day, I'd rather have a film that attracted a smaller audience and was cast beautifully than a film that attracted enormous crowds and then flops spectacularly because the actors can't carry it off.



That's why you're not a Hollywood executive bigshot.

Integrity don't pay no bills.

Exploiting fanbases, on the other hand


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 31, 2008)

Personally, they should go with an unknown.

Or an actor you wouldn't usually expect(like casting Heath Ledger as the Joker).

As for the mentioned candidates.

Christian Bale: Lacks the charm(like Reeves, actually) to potray Spike. The only time Bale comes across as charming is when he plays his role from "Shaft" and "American Psycho". It wont work for Spike.

Johnny Depp: Has the charm, but I wouldn't buy him as a martial artist. I mean, the reason why he's dressed so heavily in Pirates(despite that heat) is to cover up his small build. Also, I can buy him being a fencer, not a practicioner of Jeet Kun Do.

Will Smith: Ugh, please dont do this. I enjoyed "Hancock", "I Robot" and "I am Legend" enough, but those films seemed studio dominated. they all failed to capture their full potential and "Cowboy Bebop" would be no exception. Anyway, I dont see Smith fitting this role at all.....


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jul 31, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> While i don't think Keanu reeves is the best choice. Ben Affleck should quit acting all together. Don't mention that fool.



I agree.  Ben should quit acting and focus fully on directing.

No, I'm serious.  Have you seen _Gone Baby Gone_?  The man is a good director.


----------



## Ƶero (Jul 31, 2008)

Ahahahahaha i can hear the fanboys scream


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 31, 2008)

SeruraRenge said:


> I agree.  Ben should quit acting and focus fully on directing.
> 
> No, I'm serious.  Have you seen _Gone Baby Gone_?  The man is a good director.



Exactly. Tho i haven't seen it i have heard he's good at directing, but anyone who sees him as a actor...wtf


----------



## Zaru (Jul 31, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Will Smith: Ugh, please dont do this. I enjoyed "Hancock", "I Robot" and "I am Legend" enough, but those films seemed studio dominated. they all failed to capture their full potential and "Cowboy Bebop" would be no exception. Anyway, I dont see Smith fitting this role at all.....



I think you forgot to mention that he's BLACK


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 31, 2008)

I dont care about race in movies. I mean, most live action movies of anime use what ever race that dominates most of the country.

Hence, I dont care about that. It's the charisma and acting that is necessary.

Ben Affleck isn't a bad actor. I just don't think he's a good leading actor. I suppose he's passable, but it seems like his movies really need a good leading actor. And yes, "Gone Baby Gone" was awesome.....I even reviewed that one.

I still cant think of anyone who would do good in the role. Gerard Butler, maybe?

lol, how about we judge based on times.

In the 90's, Jean Claude Van Dam and Christopher Lambert would have probably been used. If this was made during the 70's, Bruce Lee would be a good choice. 

Hell, they can get Jason Scott Lee and make him use his Bruce Lee persona for the role of Spike. Now that would be ownage.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 31, 2008)

They should get Anderson Silva to play Spike.

He can't speak english, he is black, he's not an actor; but, fuck that, he's a badass.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 31, 2008)

hmmm, what about Mark Walhberg? Or Thomas Jane?


----------



## Chee (Jul 31, 2008)

I hate Keanu.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 31, 2008)

I don't know who Thomas Jane is. Mark is too big.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 31, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't know who Thomas Jane is. Mark is too big.



He was in the Punisher movie, as well as The Mist.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jul 31, 2008)

Dear God.

**


----------



## Pintsize (Jul 31, 2008)

Well, he's dead, but I bet James Dean would play a kickass Spike.


----------



## Koi (Jul 31, 2008)

..Really?

:\


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 31, 2008)

James Franco as spike would be cool.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 31, 2008)

Superrazien said:


> James Franco as spike would be cool.



I agree with this. Guy got bad rep cause of spidy movies but he's actually a pretty damn good actor.


----------



## DominusDeus (Jul 31, 2008)

John Leguizamo as Spike would be interesting...


----------



## Adonis (Jul 31, 2008)

Superrazien said:


> James Franco as spike would be cool.



Sigh.

As much as I hate the guy, I can't deny the resemblance (albeit Franco looks like the douchebag version.)

Plus, considering the current actor is Keanu there's not much room to bitch.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 31, 2008)

lol, good one!

And I thought he did fine in the Spiderman movies.........except Spiderman 3...

I got another one. Can't think of his name, but he was the lead in Torque and the main guy in the American version of "The Ring".


----------



## Koi (Jul 31, 2008)

Superrazien said:


> James Franco as spike would be cool.



Confirm!!


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jul 31, 2008)

^Franco would look like he'd be a good Spike.


----------



## Koi (Jul 31, 2008)

He totally would.  He's even got the hair, pretty much.


----------



## Bear Walken (Aug 1, 2008)

Superrazien said:


> Its still a technically a rumor but it comes from a reliable source.
> 
> I don't think Reeves is a bad choice it could of certainly been worse.
> 
> I just they cast Bruce Willis for Jet.



Called it. 



Superrazien said:


> James Franco as spike would be cool.



That's a pretty good choice right there.


----------



## batanga (Aug 1, 2008)

I dunno what to think about this.

Really.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 1, 2008)

I have a better idea:

John Goodman.


----------



## Shorty (Aug 1, 2008)

James Franco would definitely be a good choice for Spike...he just needs some extra hair.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 1, 2008)

Thomas Jane is too... something. 

I think that Franco queer might be alright, but I've never seen him do anything outside of being a douche in Spider-Man.


----------



## Felt (Aug 1, 2008)

Superrazien said:


> James Franco as spike would be cool.



he would definetly be a good choice, has the looks and isn't too famous.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 1, 2008)

So now, all the sudden, famous people aren't supposd to be in movies or else the movie will suck?

What the fuck is this shit?


----------



## Felt (Aug 1, 2008)

They aren't allowed in films I want to be good


----------



## Prendergast (Aug 1, 2008)

i see some comments saying they'd need to grow more hair... um in hollywood, they have magic like extensions and wigs. no need to grow your own. 
i'll pray for the cowboy bebop reputation if keanu reeves gets the part.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 1, 2008)

Hollie said:


> They aren't allowed in films I want to be good


You're not allowed in threads I want to be good.


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 1, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I couldn't think of very many actors worse than him to play Spike. Even Samuel L. Jackson would've been a better choice.



Correction: Samuel L. Jackson would have been the BEST choice.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 1, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> While i don't think Keanu reeves is the best choice. Ben Affleck should quit acting all together. Don't mention that fool.



Lol, thats true, but at least Ben Affleck have more than one expression, Keanu Reeves is like Steven Seagel, same expression for everything, i dont want an expressionless Spike!


----------



## Starrk (Aug 1, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> will smith *>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>* keanu reeves



 Fixed it for you.


----------



## Juno (Aug 1, 2008)

They should just get Nathan Fillion to play him like he did in the other Cowboy Bebop live action film. 

The one plus with Keanu Reeves being involved is that you know this will be a big project. The budget from his name alone must be incredible.

At least it's not Tom Cruise. Although if they'd really needed to go with an overpaid beefcake heart throb, they should have gone with Brad Pitt. At least he has displayed some Spike-ish qualities in previous roles.


----------



## batanga (Aug 1, 2008)

I've thought about this in more detail and I'll copypaste what I wrote somewhere else:


> As long as they do the intro with the TANK and outro with the BLUE I'm ok with anything they throw in.
> 
> Well, not everything.
> 
> Keanu can do that laid back thing and even though the internet hates him I think he'll be good. And he already knows kung fu etc.


----------



## colours (Aug 1, 2008)

Superrazien said:


> James Franco as spike would be cool.



perfect **


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 2, 2008)

Jeff Bridges 4 Jet 

Edit:



CrazyMoronX said:


> So now, all the sudden, famous people aren't supposd to be in movies or else the movie will suck?
> 
> What the fuck is this shit?



Haven't you heard?  In a dream cast for a film there are 2 rules.

1) New up and coming actor(s) for the lead role(s).
2) If someone famous _must_ be chosen, Johnny Depp appears, regardless of the film genre or role he'll portray.


----------



## ethereal (Aug 2, 2008)

Keanu Reeves?!  WTF


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 2, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I think that Franco queer might be alright, but* I've never seen him do anything outside of being a douche* in Spider-Man.



And in Fly Boys and An American Crime.

But then again, Spike was douche.


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 2, 2008)

lol, so Spike will be bland with zero facial expressions. Awesome.


----------



## blackshikamaru (Aug 4, 2008)

Is Ed going to be in this? Who will Ed be? Ed needs to be in this movie.


----------



## Mrs.Lovett (Aug 4, 2008)

I kind of see it in the face. Dunno, it might work.

And no, Edward is *not* Spike. No.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 5, 2008)

They could have just cast Spike's voice actor, I think he has done some acting and he looks more like Spike than Reeves if I remember correctly. Even then I could name off some better actors for the part and they could have picked some better ones too. I think they just throw Reeves at any sci-fi picture they can get their hands on. Its nice that he didn't end up in the Watchmen because I heard that rumor a while back.


----------



## batanga (Aug 5, 2008)

blackshikamaru said:


> Is Ed going to be in this? Who will Ed be? Ed needs to be in this movie.


Haven't you learned anything about kids in movies?

Hell naw.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 5, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> They could have just cast Spike's voice actor, I think he has done some acting and he looks more like Spike than Reeves if I remember correctly.





I don't see a resemblance.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 5, 2008)

I must be thinking of another voice actor...but even then please no Reeves .


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 5, 2008)

Even Leonardo Dicaprio would be better....


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 5, 2008)

I hope they pick a good actor to play Ein!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 5, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> Even Leonardo Dicaprio would be better....



I think Clive Owen would be a good choice.


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 5, 2008)

I'd like to see some of the VAs have a cameo though.  That would be nice.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 11, 2008)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, good one!
> 
> And I thought he did fine in the Spiderman movies.........except Spiderman 3...
> 
> I got another one. Can't think of his name, but he was the lead in Torque and the main guy in the American version of "The Ring".



its martin henderson, he was in the ill fated show with bill belamy, and he was also in flyboys -actually a good movie, with franco, and jean reno who i think could play jet-whats with the franco hate, i never particularlly liked him until i saw pineapple express but hes not that bad

actually since someone mentioned jdepp, what about edward norton, i dont think hes tall enough, but i think he can pull of that cool laid back guy character, but has a sense of humor

i think either as stated above reno, or ron perlman for jet, although willis is not bad

and as long as faye is not that monstorousity Devon Aoki, then im fine with anyone

and if you guys want Sam jackson he can play the guy who hosts the bounty hunter show that spike and jet always watch


----------



## the_sloth (Aug 11, 2008)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> and if you guys want Sam jackson he can play the guy who hosts the bounty hunter show that spike and jet always watch



I don't know why, but I would find this totally awesome.


----------



## pierrot harly (Aug 13, 2008)

Clive Owen would actually be a good choice for Spike. My friend thinks John Cusack would be a good fit.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 24, 2009)

Well since this is the biggest thread that came up in the search I figured I should post this here.

Interview with the movie's writer


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 24, 2009)

I was so close to being fine with the article until I read " Watanabe-sensei."

Pretty much gave up there.

Still,  interesting enough.  We'll see how it pans out.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 24, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Even Leonardo Dicaprio would be better....



Too short and looks nothing like him.


----------



## Sen (Jun 25, 2009)

Well honestly, I can't really imagine anyone pulling off his character very well 

I guess we'll see how he does, Keeanu Reeves has impressed me in some movies but overall, he's not really one of my favorites.


----------



## Rika (Jun 25, 2009)

This still considered a rumor right? 

Keeanu Reeves as Spike = Fail.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 25, 2009)

A Cowboy Bebop LAM?

Sweet Jesus 

Reeves as Spike?


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 25, 2009)

I truly hope this is nothing more than a rumor...


----------



## soulnova (Jun 25, 2009)

Screw Reeves.

Ryan Reynolds as Spike.​


----------



## CalRahhh (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm not familiar with the character or Cowboy Bebop, but if its laid back and calm, then I reckon Clive Owen would be able to fit that well.


----------



## Kei (Jun 25, 2009)

Noooo, this is unfair, to Cowboy Bebop!!! Noooo


----------



## DETHTROLL (Jan 10, 2010)

Superrazien said:


> Its still a technically a rumor but it comes from a reliable source.
> 
> I don't think Reeves is a bad choice it could of certainly been worse.
> 
> I just they cast Bruce Willis for Jet.



Bruce Willis turned it down, Samuel L Jackson is now playing Jet Black. He is a good choice since he actually has been in the Anime/Manga business for a while.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 10, 2010)

Why did Bruce Willis turn it down?  He was made to be Jet since The Fifth Element.


----------



## Lucius (Jan 10, 2010)

Am i the only one who thinks Keeanu Reeves isn't a bad actor? I liked him in Constantine and Mat.. Ma.. 

hmm something is preventing me from finishing the that word:/


----------



## Chee (Jan 10, 2010)

He doesn't have a wide variety of expressions. Very dull actor.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 10, 2010)

Chee said:


> He doesn't have a wide variety of expressions. Very dull actor.



Have you seen Bill & Ted?  He has them, he just thinks he's cool enough not to display them.


----------



## Medusa (Jan 10, 2010)

keeanu revees?.. not this shit again


----------



## Chee (Jan 10, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Have you seen Bill & Ted?  He has them, he just thinks he's cool enough not to display them.



I haven't seen that full movie.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 10, 2010)

Bill & Ted's excellent adventure followed by Bill & Ted's Bogus Journey :rofl

damn that was a looong time ago...


----------



## Gabe (Jan 11, 2010)

i liked both Bill & Ted's excellent and Bill & Ted's Bogus Journey. they were funny. spike was a good character hope they do not mess the movie up.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 11, 2010)

I woke up a few days after this thread had been made, buried, and never heard from again hoping it was all a nightmare.

Now we have news?


----------



## Lady Azura (Jan 14, 2010)

Hollywood, I swear to God if you don't step away from the anime...

*rages on the inside*


----------



## Bluth (Jan 20, 2010)

^I think a LAM of Cowboy Bebop would work.  A lot of the anime is inspired by hollywood, it's not a anime that is filled with Asian culture, it doesn't have any special powers or convoluted character designs that couldn't be reproduced in real life.  The universe is interesting enough that it doesn't need a huge amount of time to be appreciated.  The whole thing could work.  I'm not saying that it's a slam dunk, but I would have a lot more confidence in this than any of the other anime LAMs that have been done before.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 20, 2010)

Lady Azura said:


> Hollywood, I swear to God if you don't step away from the anime...
> 
> *rages on the inside*


Because Anime is so sacred. /sarcasm


----------



## Gabe (Jan 20, 2010)

any new news about the movie? it could be interesting if they do it right.


----------

